# Has Anyone Installed the APR Turbo Muffler Delete?



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

Has anyone installed the APR Turbo Muffler Delete? If yes, is there a noticeable noise difference. This looks like a solid mod. However, again, there are no reviews on this APR upgrade.


----------



## Disarm99 (Jan 2, 2010)

fun mod for people who like turbo noises, whooshing, whistling, etc


----------



## AMD IS THE BEST (Mar 15, 2004)

Disarm99 said:


> fun mod for people who like turbo noises, whooshing, whistling, etc


So far, from what I've heard from an S3 owner is that the mod makes almost no difference at all in noise. Performance gains may not be measurable by the seat of the pants but may help with flow.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

The install took me about 2 hours. There are some very tight clearances that will add to the task.

Overall impressions, it's worth the $150. The turbo spool is more noticeable and it seems that I can hear the DV better too. I was not anticipating a power increase, and there wasn't a noticeable one. On a dyno there could be a increase in power, but on a stock car it's not noticeable.










This is after the TMD is installed











Just got done. About to paste this to my thread


----------

